# Need Rhinestone Template Made - Looking to Hire



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm in need oh a Rhinestone Template. One that says CAKE LADY on that says #1 MOMMY or #1 MOMMA

Can I pay someone here to make the artwork for me?

Thank you,

Kevin


----------



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

Get a hold of Sandy Jo on this forum, she does great work. You can look her up on Rhinestonetemplates.com


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you might want to post your general location to find someone near you...and it is not clear to me what you want...do you want
1) just the template and you put in the stones?
2) or the completed transfer ready to press?
3) size of the image
4) size of the stones

There several of us who do this...this probably should be posted in the referral section


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You should actually post in the Referrals and Recommendations section here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh OK... I was just looking for someone to create a template that I would cut myself...

Thank you for the input.

Kevin


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I dont understand...a template you cut yourself???? I think of a template as a finished design that has already been cut....are you just looking for a vector image so you can cut on your cutter??? if so the person you contact should be told what format you want


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

Lindy also does templates. Linink.com. She is in Texas for all of you Texas stoners...like me!


----------



## niftytees (Jan 31, 2011)

Saw your post and just want to make sure that you found someone to help you out. I don't do that as a business, but could probably work with you if you came up empty. BTW..tried to PM you Kevin but your box is full


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

